# West Hartford Police Capture Attempted Murder Suspect



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

A scumbag gang banger gets $800,000 in CT while an accomplice in a robbery ending in a police murder gets out on $1000 in MA...

WEST HARTFORD - 
A routine traffic stop early today in West Hartford led to the capture of a Hartford man wanted for attempted murder in Philadelphia.

Rafael Jose Vasquez, 21, of 217 Clark St., Hartford, also faces aggravated assault by knife, criminal conspiracy, possession of an instrument of crime and reckless endangerment charges in Philadelphia, West Hartford police said.

West Hartford Officer Dan Moffo was on patrol near Park Road and Prospect Avenue about 1 a.m. when he spotted a Honda Odyssey with a license plate that didn't belong on it. He stopped the minivan at Park Street and Rowe Ave., just across the town line in Hartford.

Vasquez was a passenger in the minivan, although he owns it, police said. While searching the minivan, West Hartford officers found a BB gun that looked like a regular handgun. While doing a routine check, police found that Vasquez was wanted in Philadelphia.

West Hartford officers contacted Philadelphia police, who confirmed they wanted Vasquez and said they'd seek extradition. *Vasquez was held on $800,000 bail* and is to be arraigned this morning in Superior Court in Hartford.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

This state fucking sucks thats why. If these MA judges got a real job they would be fired for being instadouchebags. 

If and when the job market gets better and I could have an as secure nursing job as I have now in MA but in NH I would move to NH in a second.

Everytime I hear $1,000 bail for that scumbag who helped get a police officer killed.. I wait for a correction as in $1 million. You bet if the cocksucker killed a Judge he would be locked up or have high bail beyond the reach of any bail bondsman.

I am very pissed about Officer Maguire. I haven't been this pissed since Holyoke lost a police officer before that 953. Its the set of circumstances... that some muthafuwka who has a bull shit college degree and couldn't manage a one man store or take out their own garbage made a decision to release someone on Parole who has 3 fucking life terms? I don't want to hear the shit that these crimes were committed before truth in sentencing laws. These were violent crimes. Too bad the turdbag won't becoming down for dinner. It is shocking to me never the less. 

The parole board should all resign NOW! and all Parole decisions should be stopped and reassessed. I think its time MA either reopen or build more prisons And stop this anti police bull shit!


----------

